# Can Student of Sindh Take MCAT of Punjab?



## Atif Prince (Mar 25, 2013)

Can Student of Sindh Take MCAT of Punjab?


----------



## Anony (May 5, 2013)

No you cannot, not for seats in public universities (except NUST). You can give tests of private colleges in Punjab.

You can give the Sindh MCAT, applying with the option "merit cum choice basis", and if you score high marks you can apply for admission in Fatima Jinnah Medical and Dental College in Lahore.


----------



## ramsha.zee (Jul 27, 2012)

Anony said:


> No you cannot, not for seats in public universities (except NUST). You can give tests of private colleges in Punjab.
> 
> You can give the Sindh MCAT, applying with the option "merit cum choice basis", and if you score high marks you can apply for admission in Fatima Jinnah Medical and Dental College in Lahore.


No u can't even give private medical colleges' test because I've heard that they have some weightage of uhs test marks too along with their own test and for uhs test Punjab domicile is required.


----------



## Fareha Zahid (Aug 14, 2012)

So there is no way that a person with a Sindh domicile can give the UHS Mcat? And that they can't even apply to the private universities in Lahore unless they give their provincial test? :/


----------



## shanikhan (Dec 23, 2009)

You can give Punjab MCAT, my friends from Khyber Pakhtunkwa having Abbottabad domicile gave uhs test so can u I think


----------

